# my ovaries are in the wrong place following c-section, what to do?



## avocadogirl1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been ttc no.3 for 18 months, have tried clomid, metformin and 1 cycle of IVF but nada.  I've just had a HyCosy (wish I'd had it done months ago) and 1 tube is definitely clear, the other one they're not sure basically because my ovaries are in such an odd place.  It's definitey my c/sec for DC2 that's done this as the clinic have scans of where they were before.  So, I just feel like I getting further away from my goal all the time!  The dr mentioned having a lap done maybe to see exactly what's going on though my hope was to do IVF again in November.  Any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

sorry i have no advice   makes me wonder now.i had a cesction with the boys and having tx next yr.makes me wonder if mine have moved aswell.i wonder how common this is after a csection??


----------



## avocadogirl1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Please don't worry, I don't think it's that common as I've never heard of it before.  The clinic don't seem that worried (I AM!) but they did admit that the sperm would probably have a harder course through my probably kinked tubes   .  Just don't know whether to have the op or not as IVF supposedly wouldn't be affected by this...


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

HIya 

i also have had my 3 children by c section and can't seem to conceive no4. been trying almost  3 years now. my dr did mention it may be the scar adhesions blocking my tubes so im having hsg in 2 weeks! really hope it's all clear


----------



## Lucybarnes (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you girlies all havinf regular periods/cycles and ovulating?


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

no my periods are all over the place, i got a positive on the ovulation predictor this month the first in a long time! but sadly i got my af on tuesday


----------

